# 1000 Island Dressing/Elias Bros Big Boy restaurant



## LAJ

1 cup mayo (not Miracle Whip)
2 tablespoons chili sauce
1/2 teaspoon Accent flavoring
2 drops freshly squeezed garlic juice
3 tablespoons catsup
pickle relish to taste

Mix all ingredients and chill.
Enjoy on sandwiches and burgers


----------



## taxlady

I like adding minced onion and capers. I use tomato paste instead of chili sauce and catsup, then it isn't so sweet. I also use finely chopped garlic dill pickles instead of relish, but that's because the relish here is a disgusting dayglo colour. No MSG in mine.


----------



## LAJ

On this recipe I dont add anything since this is the original recipe and everyone raves about the sauce. The little bit of MSG in ACCENT doesnt bother me. Not something I eat every day.


----------



## jennyema

LAJ said:


> On this recipe I dont add anything since this is the original recipe and everyone raves about the sauce. The little bit of MSG in ACCENT doesnt bother me. Not something I eat every day.



Accent is 100% MSG, I think.

I use MSG a lot (not Accent) but even to me a half teaspoon of Accent to a cup of mayo sounds like an awful lot.   I'd use a tiny pinch.

I haven't been to a Big Boy in 30 years!!  I used to love them.


----------



## LAJ

I don't use MSG except for this recipe. I know the newer studies on MSG seem to indicate that it is not healthy for those who have high BP/heart conditions, etc. But, ok once in a while for the rest of us. The same as using salt. (I don't know. I just don't use it except here.)


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds lovely, thanks for the recipe


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Home Made Mayonnaise or Ali Oli*

Buon Giorno, Good Morning.

I cannot use bottled mayonnaise as I am allergic to it ... 

So, I have become an expert in preparing home made Ali Oli or home made Mayonnaise & dressings depending on recipe and cuisine ... 

I have also learnt to prepare my own Ketchup ... I prepare a Spicy Tomato Smoked Spanish Paprika Sauce for my PATATAS BRAVAS - in the Potato or Ethnic Section; double fried Potatoes, a popular tapa throughout Spain, with Brava Sauce ... 

Thousand Island as well as Green Goddess are truly lovely with Fresh grilled prawns or shrimp too ...

In Puglia, I enjoy dipping my langoustines into the dip ... I like my Thousand Island and Green Goddess, quite a bit thicker, as I use them for dipping the fresh grilled shrimp ... NICE ... 

Ciao. 
Have lovely month of August.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Photo: Shrimp Prepared & 1.000 Islands Homemade*

Margaux Cintrano: Photo of homemade 1.000 islands dip for fresh shrimp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whay go to all that trouble when you can buy it in a jar at you regular groshreee store?


----------

